# Quick NCE POWER CAB question-- and what I've learned



## prinefan5 (Feb 22, 2014)

Does it matter which bus wire plugs into that little track connector that comes with the power cab before plugging it into the power cab panel? I'm a newbie of one week and am starting to understand more about DCC wiring thanks to help on this forum. 

Here's what I learned-- and correct me if I am wrong-- this is based on a 4 x 8 relatively simple layout.

1. I need two bus wires basically along perimeter of the track. 16 gauge would do. (My question above is how these wires connect to the power cab-- whether it makes a difference which "slot" they go in to that little connector. I am assuming it does not matter, from there on it does matter how you wire.

2. I need feeder wire (I bought 20 gauge) to connect to the track itself -- not to every single track piece-- I could get by with 4 connections. Just make sure the red feeder wire goes on the outer (or inner track) and the black feeder wire goes on the opposite.

3. I could solder or use something called T connections or suitcase connections to connect the bus to the feeder.

4. Wiring turnouts? Have no clue but not concerned at this point even tho I do have turnouts in the layout I purchased (Kato HO WGH starter set)

And I've learned a few other things in just one week. Thanks again. So baby steps.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Still some what new my self but you are correct on the bus to power cab. Put them in either slot but from then on pay close attention to which track your connecting to and make sure you stay the same all the way around. I would use the same color bus and feeder wires, it makes it easier to keep track of which is which.
Feeders to track the best option is soldering them, its the most solid and dependable connection.About every 3 feet will be just fine.

The turnouts, when you get there just ask I'm sure you'll get lots of help.


----------



## prinefan5 (Feb 22, 2014)

*What size hole??*

Thanks for reply. My other question is, if i want to flush mount that piece of the power cab that the bus wires come out of, does any one know what dimensions of the rectangle I should saw out??


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just took the face plate and traced a line around it, then took the circuit board set it up there and figured where to cut it and still mount the plate.


----------

